# Cricket Clubs in Abu Dhabi



## tashaq

Hi there,

I am currently on an internship placement in Abu Dhabi and will be going back to England in about 6 weeks where the cricket season will have already started for me.

I wanted to know if there were any cricket clubs or expat teams here in abu dhabi, where i could train, and possibly get a few games in, before the start of the season back home.


----------

